# Most popular spindle thread size?



## maverick54 (8 Feb 2013)

Hi guys, what would be the most popular headstock spindle thread size that would allow the purchase of second hand chucks, backplates etc off ebay that would fit?


----------



## Noggsy (8 Feb 2013)

Hi Maverick, I think it depends on what kind of turning you are going to do. 1 x 8 or 3/4 x 16 are common for smaller lathes (think benchtop or midi lathes). 33 x 3.5 and 1 and a half x 6 are more common for larger lathes, but other sizes are obviously available. I suggest checking the Axminster chucks and seeing which threads they supply for as this will give you an idea of the more commercially available ones. Good luck.


----------



## jumps (8 Feb 2013)

maverick54":209r12km said:


> Hi guys, what would be the most popular headstock spindle thread size that would allow the purchase of second hand chucks, backplates etc off ebay that would fit?



as noggsy posts - it depends!

it also depends on what you are really after because there are probably more older, ocassionally good value, hobby bits for 3/4 x 16 because there were a lot of lathes on the UK market with that.

however, the obvious absolute answer to your question can be established by searching ebay and noting what is, and was, sold - just include sold items in your search as well.

if you are thinking of buying a lathe on the basis of what's available SH on ebay I personally think this is a flawed approach - better to consider what's supported in the new market IMO; I got chucks new after spending time watching many auctions and the weight always made the postage eat into any savings.


----------



## maverick54 (10 Feb 2013)

jumps":apqvbny0 said:


> maverick54":apqvbny0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. Decided on an Axminster AH 1218. Its got a 1 x 8 tpi headstock with a 75mm backplate. Would like a 3 jaw chuck to fit on it but cant find any on ebay listed for an axminster. Do I get a universal one that will fit my backplate? Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Spindle (10 Feb 2013)

Hi

I would recommend you go for a four jaw chuck specifically designed for wood turning - it sounds like you may be looking at engineering lathe chucks when you mention three jaws.

Regards Mick


----------



## jumps (12 Feb 2013)

if you put 1"x8tpi chuck into the ebay search it will give you a few, otherwise it's a matter of searching through the listings for one that has 1x8

however, I agree with Mick re 3 jaw chucks, and would also point out that you will want various jaws in the future...personally I regret not going the Axminster route straight away and ending up with slightly cheaper chucks, but more (much) expensive, and limited, jaw options down the road.

put another way, a good chuck and range of jaws makes wood turning a pleasure, as well as simplifing so many tasks. As another example, one of my chucks is a nightmare when reversing a bowl or box provinding just a little error each time, whilst the other will deliver it bang on everytime.


----------

